# Steppe Runner Lizard



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)

I' m going to be getting 1-3 of these amazing guys on the weekend but have only found one care sheet on them and don't know how reliable it is. 
Steppe Runner Lizard

If you keep them can you describe your setup (or pic) also, how do you tell the sex?

They will be going in this viv:
VivExotic Viva Terrestrial Vivarium Large Beech 45"

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

We have been working alongside partners with this incredible species. They are pretty cool!

I can give some advice to you, but i suggest you also contact Bigyellowgecko as the team there are working hard with them and with breeding them.

firstly you can keep them in small groups where a social society will build. They are very active during the day and display typical wall/rock lizard tendancies. 

they like it hot and they need a very high UV Index. ideally you need to provide them with an index of 6-8 at basking dropping off into shade as part of a decent photogradient. The Young will activley seek out and openly bask under a 12% T% and reflector fitted 8-10" above them at the centre of the basking area. They do spend long times doing so.

They eat alot! you can offer worms and grubs, circkets and roaches all will be snatched up. They will also take small amounts of greenfoods an i have a feeling flower tops in season.

Id keep them on a natural sand/soil mix. I also epect that they obtain many minerals from the surrounding areas from which they live.

They come from ukraine and russia and around there and can sope with harsh winter cooling.

My advice is get as long a viv as you can and decorate it well with rocks and dry grasses, provide a hot UV rich area that drops off into shade at the cool end.

give them a very varied diet and enjoy them

good luck!!!

John


----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks very much. I've just got some play sand that I'm drying out and coco fiber brick along with planting a spider plant and grass. these little guys are going to be the main focus in my living room


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You will find that the males are bulkier generally and have larger heads.Males will also have femoral pores on the undersides of their back legs.


----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)

So here they are:welcome:


----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

elaineandsparky said:


> So here they are:welcome:


Where?

Edit: they weren't there a second ago!

Any pics of the setup too?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

looking good !

I really like these lizards.

John


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice.Did you manage to sex them?


----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## elaineandsparky (Oct 7, 2012)

the hot end has a heat mat and basking light and that area gets between 95-100F.
There is grass growing in the earth in the middle.


----------

